# win98 & 2gb ram



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2007)

moin, 
nächste woche werde ich hoffentlich mal zeit für "format c:" finden und dann muss ich auch endlich mal ein 9monate altes problem lösen:
mein win98se (zweit OS) startet seit der aufrüstung von 1gb auf 2gb ram nicht mehr. (mit 1gb gings erstaunlicherweise noch)
den m$ knowledgebase eintrag ("MaxPhysPage=40000" in die system.ini) hab ich heut mal schnell ausprobiert, hat aber nichts gebracht.

deswegen suche ich ein paar erfahrungsberichte zu win98 & viel ram - hat jemand was zu berichten?


----------



## MartianBuddy (12. Februar 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 10.02.2007 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> deswegen suche ich ein paar erfahrungsberichte zu win98 & viel ram - hat jemand was zu berichten?


Also ich verwende auch noch Win98SE mit 1GB RAM.

Das läuft einwandfrei, AMD 2400+, GeForce 6800GT, RAID 0.

Bei mir verwende ich dazu in der "System.ini" folgende Einstellungen:

[vcache]
MaxFileCache=524288
ChunkSize=1024

Wenn das nicht funktioniert, kannst Du noch folgendes probieren:

MaxPhysPage=20000

Dieser Eintrag schränkt das RAM auf 512 MB (512 * 1048576 / 4096 = 536870912) ein. Der restliche Speicher bleibt dann komplett ungenutzt.

Berechnung von MaxPhysPage:

1 MB = 1048576 Byte
Seitengröße = 4096 Byte

Gewünschte Grösse in MB (Dezimal) * 256 = MaxPhysPage-Eintrag

Das Dezimale Ergebnis muss dann noch in einen hexadezimalen Wert umgerechnet werden. 

- Bei dieser Einstellung müsste natürlich der Wert "MaxFileCache" wieder an die verwendete Speichergrösse angepasst werden.


----------



## skicu (12. Februar 2007)

Pervers.


----------



## ripitall (12. Februar 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 10.02.2007 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> nächste woche werde ich hoffentlich mal zeit für "format c:" finden und dann muss ich auch endlich mal ein 9monate altes problem lösen:
> mein win98se (zweit OS) startet seit der aufrüstung von 1gb auf 2gb ram nicht mehr. (mit 1gb gings erstaunlicherweise noch)
> den m$ knowledgebase eintrag ("MaxPhysPage=40000" in die system.ini) hab ich heut mal schnell ausprobiert, hat aber nichts gebracht.
> ...



Darf man erfahren warum du das win98 nicht weglässt?


----------



## King-of-Pain (12. Februar 2007)

ripitall am 12.02.2007 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 10.02.2007 23:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vom nethands link in seiner sig


> 2.Betriebssystem (  )
> Win98se
> alle Updates
> darin eingeschlossen (und Hauptgrund fürs zusätzliche Betriebssystem):
> vollständiger Real-DOS-Modus inklusive Maus und Soundkartenunterstützung.


----------



## ripitall (12. Februar 2007)

King-of-Pain am 12.02.2007 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ripitall am 12.02.2007 11:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das konnt ich mir schon denken... nur frag ich mich immernoch WOZU? Was benutzt er noch unter 98, das nicht unter XP läuft bzw wofür es keine XP-fähige alternative gibt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2007)

ripitall am 12.02.2007 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 12.02.2007 12:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



diverse alte spiele, die ich auch weiterhin zocken können möchte. (siehe auch meinen  thread zu win98 treibern für ne 7800gs )

mein nethands profil ist in der hinsicht übrigens (leider) nicht ganz aktuell..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2007)

MartianBuddy am 12.02.2007 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir verwende ich dazu in der "System.ini" folgende Einstellungen:
> 
> [vcache]
> MaxFileCache=524288
> ...



thx, abgesehen von den treiberproblemen funktionierts jetzt wieder.

noch irgendwelche tipps, wie man das wärend der installation handhabt?


----------



## MartianBuddy (13. Februar 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 13.02.2007 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> noch irgendwelche tipps, wie man das wärend der installation handhabt?


Du kannst da höchstens über Befehlszeilenparameter einfluss nehmen -

Zitat:
"In diesem Artikel werden die Befehlszeilenparameter beschrieben, die Sie im Windows 95-, Windows 98- und Windows Millenium Edition (Me) - Setup verwenden können."

Den Microsoft-Artikel findest Du Hier

oder im Win98 "Resource Kit".

- Das "Resource Kit" sollte auf der CD zu finden sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2007)

MartianBuddy am 13.02.2007 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 13.02.2007 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, les da nichts passendes.
egal, im notfall fliegen halt 2-3riegel wärend der installation raus.

jetzt muss ich erstmal die graka in griff bekommen (und mir überlegen, ob ich wirklich irgendwann noch auf x1950pro umsteigen möchte, da ati die 9x unterstützung scheinbar noch früher eingestellt hat...  )


----------



## MartianBuddy (14. Februar 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 13.02.2007 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt muss ich erstmal die graka in griff bekommen (und mir überlegen, ob ich wirklich irgendwann noch auf x1950pro umsteigen möchte, da ati die 9x unterstützung scheinbar noch früher eingestellt hat...


Das war auch bei mir ein "kleineres Problem".

Da hast Du schon recht, der "Kompatibilitätsmodus" von XP ist nicht unbedingt für alle Anwendungen geeignet.

Eine Idee, Du könntest doch event. unter XP eine VM einrichten:

Virtual PC 2004 SP1

- In dieser wird dann das entsprechende BS mit dazu kompatibler Hardware emuliert.

Hier findest Du das Ganze.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2007)

MartianBuddy am 14.02.2007 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 13.02.2007 22:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



derzeit lässt mein xp kaum eine installation (auch die nicht), kann mir wer sagen, was für hardware da emuliert wird?
(brauch halt auch n bissl 3d power und da siehts bei den emulationen oft ganz schwach aus..)


----------



## MartianBuddy (14. Februar 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 14.02.2007 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> derzeit lässt mein xp kaum eine installation (auch die nicht), kann mir wer sagen, was für hardware da emuliert wird?


Diese Info findest Du bei Microsoft, oder bei "Google".  

BTW, zum Speicherproblem hab' ich doch noch was bei MS gefunden und da Du ja kein Problem mit Englisch hast (weiss ich noch...) here we go -

Zitat:

"SYMPTOMS
If your computer has 1 gigabyte (GB) or more of random-access memory (RAM) installed, Windows may not start. Also, when you try to start your computer, you may receive the following error message: 

Insufficient memory to initialize Windows. 

Quit one or more memory-resident programs or remove unnecessary utilities from your CONFIG.SYS and AUTOEXEC.BAT files, and restart your computer.


*If this problem occurs during Windows Setup, use the following steps to resolve the issue:*

1. Restart your computer.
When you see the "Starting Windows 95" message, press the F8 key, and then choose Command Prompt Only from the Startup menu. 

For Windows 98, restart your computer, press and hold down the CTRL key until the Startup menu appears, and then choose Command Prompt Only.

2. Change to the folder into which you are attempting to install Windows.

3. Edit the System.ini file. To do so, type edit system.ini, and then press ENTER.

4. Add the following line in the [386Enh] section of the file 
   MaxPhysPage=30000

5. Save the file, and then restart your computer. Windows Setup should continue.

- Beim Treiberproblem für die GraKa kann ich Dir nicht gross weiterhelfen, ich wurde damals im Treiberarchiv von nVIDIA fündig.
Auf meiner Treiberinstallations-CD von ASUS waren auch keine Win98 Treiber mehr vorhanden, obwohl auf der Packung dies noch vermerkt war...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2007)

MartianBuddy am 14.02.2007 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 14.02.2007 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also bei microsoft hab ich mich totgesucht, aber die google ergebniss waren ernüchternd:

S3 Trio 32/64 

ich mach mir den ärger ja vor allem wegen win9x 3d spielen, aber das ding ist nichtmal halb so schnell wie ne rivaTNT.
und ich dachte eigentlich auch an sowas wie alice in 1600x1200.....




> BTW, zum Speicherproblem hab' ich doch noch was bei MS gefunden und da Du ja kein Problem mit Englisch hast (weiss ich noch...) here we go -
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> ...



thx. bin zwar mal gespannt, was für ne system.ini ich vor/bei der installation auf der platte finde, aber das ist, wie gesagt, eher n nebenschauplatz



> - Beim Treiberproblem für die GraKa kann ich Dir nicht gross weiterhelfen, ich wurde damals im Treiberarchiv von nVIDIA fündig.
> Auf meiner Treiberinstallations-CD von ASUS waren auch keine Win98 Treiber mehr vorhanden, obwohl auf der Packung dies noch vermerkt war...



der hersteller spricht offiziell von keinem support und nvidia hat afaik nie offizielle (oder beta) treiber gehabt - brauch also insidertipps  )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2007)

ui, neues problem:

hatte es (durch glück?) doch mal wieder hinbekommen, das ding mit nem "falschen" treiber zu starten - nach änderung von auflösung und farbtiefe krieg ich aber nur noch bunte muster unter windows.
problem: im abgesicherten modus krieg ich ne meldung, dass ich zuwenig freien speicherplatz hätte - und änderungen in der system.ini werden im abgesicherten auch nicht verarbeitet..
weiß irgend jemand, wie man einen treiber aus win98 entfernt, ohne mehr als den dos-modus bzw. zugriff auf die dateien via winXP zu haben?


----------



## olstyle (24. Februar 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 14.02.2007 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> MartianBuddy am 14.02.2007 17:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also Alice läuft zu 99% auch auf XP. Zumindest die Demo hatte ich mal problemlos am laufen und in den Nvidia Treibern findet sich immernoch ein Profil damit es keine Probleme mit dem Open GL Modus gibt("Konformes Texturklammern" auf Aus).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2007)

olstyle am 24.02.2007 08:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Alice läuft zu 99% auch auf XP. Zumindest die Demo hatte ich mal problemlos am laufen und in den Nvidia Treibern findet sich immernoch ein Profil damit es keine Probleme mit dem Open GL Modus gibt("Konformes Texturklammern" auf Aus).



hmmm  werds nochmal probieren, meiner erinnerung nach gings aber nicht.
vielleicht hängts auch nur von 1-2 einstellungen ab - solange ich noch ein funktionierendes 98 hatte, hab ich mich da nie drum gekümmert.
und da alice nur ein bekanntes von vielen beispielen war, komm ich zu 90% eh nicht um n funktionierendes 98 mit 3d unterstützung nicht drum herum. weitere favoriten für probleme sind dethkarz, 1nsane, half life -okay: da hat sicherlich schon einer ne lösung gefunden, die ich mir googlen könnte  -, n.i.c.e.,... . ob sowas zickiges wie privateer 2 in ner emulation läuft, wage ich auch noch zu bezweifeln. (unter xp tuts das definitiv nicht. unter 98 selbst auch nicht - aber es weiß, dass es einen dos-modus gibt, den es verlangen kann... . egal, kann es haben: aktuell voll lauffähig, nur nach dem joystick muss ich nochmal gucken, das problem hab ich aber in der vergangenheit schon mehrfach bewältigt)
und nur für sonderfälle wie d.t.v.r. (win3.x - 98, 256farben - win98 ohne grafiktreiber macht nur 16) ist mir ne emulation eigentlich zuviel.


----------

